# Online Ordering Nz Hops



## JoeF (15/6/12)

Just had some US Yakima Valley hops arrive and I'm looking to get a bulk NZ order next - Zythos, Riwaka, Rakau, NS etc..

Does anyone have any good links to NZ site that ship over here at good prices?

Cheers


----------



## rehab (15/6/12)

Joe Pilsner said:


> Just had some US Yakima Valley hops arrive and I'm looking to get a bulk NZ order next - Zythos, Riwaka, Rakau, NS etc..
> 
> Does anyone have any good links to NZ site that ship over here at good prices?
> 
> Cheers



You wont get Riwaka. No one has any due to commercial brewers buying up for the season and word is that next year only us kiwis get it.

Brewerscoop are where I buy from when the local doesnt have what I need. Also brewshop.co.nz as my local. Not sure weather either ship intl though.


----------



## Bribie G (15/6/12)

All the hops in NZ are handled by a single "desk" like our wheat used to be. Mate brought me some hops back from Nelson recently, good value at $5A per 100g foil, but probably not worth paying postage on top of that, best order from Sponsors etc. I emailed a HB Supplier in Nelson who claims to be the biggest in NZ, didn't reply. 

The hop growing area in the South Island is relatively small compared to Cascadia and I guess they are mostly focussed on commercial varieties, home brewers would be very small fish indeed.


----------



## pimpsqueak (15/6/12)

I was under the impression that Zythos is a proprietary blend that originates in the U.S.


----------



## JoeF (15/6/12)

pimpsqueak said:


> I was under the impression that Zythos is a proprietary blend that originates in the U.S.




Yes, I think you're right pimpsqueak - my bad. It's just on the 'list'! I can get that from nikobrew anyway.

Has anyone tried their hops out? Prices are pretty good...


----------



## tiprya (15/6/12)

Joe Pilsner said:


> Has anyone tried their hops out? Prices are pretty good...



Niko is great, prices are good, hops come in 2-3 weeks and hops seem fresh and good quality.


----------



## pimpsqueak (15/6/12)

+1 for nikobrew. Fresh hops, good prices, prompt service.


----------



## punkin (15/6/12)

We can get NZ hops in Aus through Ellerslie ect cheaper than the homebrewers there can get them.

I have a mate over there who told me so last week after looking at some aussie prices.


----------



## rehab (16/6/12)

punkin said:


> We can get NZ hops in Aus through Ellerslie ect cheaper than the homebrewers there can get them.
> 
> I have a mate over there who told me so last week after looking at some aussie prices.



Not wrong there. Also have much easier access to the US hops than us. NZ hops is mainly in charge of what we get and we have only just got Warrior in the country for the first time in the 6months I have brewed for. EKG has come in too but Im sure thats not the first time its been around just really rare as is the Santium hops. I had to buy from CB just to track down galaxy and Citra. I wish we had those hops in NZ and we are using Zythos instead of Amarillo as we would have to order that from your side of the ditch also... I could go on but I think you guys get how lucky you are with the hops situation =)


----------



## Bribie G (16/6/12)

Punkin, so have you bought NZ hops from Ellerslie? Unless they have revamped their product range recently this is their list and nothing from NZ:





Currently using NZ Goldings, Hallertau Aroma, Willamette brought back by my mate at $5 per 100g just bought from a LHBS.


----------



## pk.sax (16/6/12)

The diff being from nz you have the option of buying flowers. Worth it imo if you can find one that does them. I'm still using the kilo of cascade flowers I got after 3 brews and some hop swap. It's certainly convenient to have a brick of hops for 30 kiwi pesos.


----------



## Nick JD (16/6/12)

practicalfool said:


> The diff being from nz you have the option of buying flowers. Worth it imo if you can find one that does them. I'm still using the kilo of cascade flowers I got after 3 brews and some hop swap. It's certainly convenient to have a brick of hops for 30 kiwi pesos.



NZ flowers are available here.


----------



## pk.sax (16/6/12)

Joe Pilsner said:


> Just had some US Yakima Valley hops arrive and I'm looking to get a bulk NZ order next - Zythos, Riwaka, Rakau, NS etc..
> 
> *Does anyone have any good links to NZ site that ship over here at good prices?*
> 
> Cheers






Nick JD said:


> NZ flowers are available here.


^


----------



## DKS (17/6/12)

punkin said:


> We can get NZ hops in Aus through Ellerslie ect cheaper than the homebrewers there can get them.
> 
> I have a mate over there who told me so last week after looking at some aussie prices.



So what NZ variaties do Ellerslie sell? Cant see any on the web page.
Daz


----------



## MastersBrewery (17/6/12)

seems more questions than answers, I've also been looking for a decent bulk price on NZ hops with little luck.


----------



## Jay Cee (17/6/12)

Being reluctant to buy small 100g quantities, I have been searching for somewhere to get 1kg each of Citra & Motueka for a price better than homebrew retail. It appears that NZ hops are not common with USA wholesalers. Any ideas? 

Hopco have both, but they only deal in 5kg lots.


----------



## MastersBrewery (17/6/12)

Jay Cee said:


> Being reluctant to buy small 100g quantities, I have been searching for somewhere to get 1kg each of Citra & Motueka for a price better than homebrew retail. It appears that NZ hops are not common with USA wholesalers. Any ideas?
> 
> Hopco have both, but they only deal in 5kg lots.



5kg sounds like the optimum for a Bulk Buy!!! h34r: or two


----------



## sama (17/6/12)

On another note,anyone getting ekg plugs direct from the uk?


----------



## Wolfy (17/6/12)

sama said:


> On another note,anyone getting ekg plugs direct from the uk?


I wanted to do that, but telephone & emails to to AQIS suggested they'd not be very happy with me doing it.


----------



## Bribie G (17/6/12)

This is how the Kiwi hops come, these were from a LHBS - I'd suggest that New Zealand Hops Limited have it "vertically integrated" and sewn up tighter than a fish's.


----------



## punkin (18/6/12)

DKS said:


> So what NZ variaties do Ellerslie sell? Cant see any on the web page.
> Daz




Sorry mate, it was the *ect* that my mate was looking at.


----------



## Yob (18/6/12)

anyone know how much you can lug back in a bag through Customs?

Im headed over there next week and am thinking I can snap up some and fill a bag to bring back?

Yob


----------



## Bribie G (18/6/12)

Mate who brought mine back was _very _ selective this trip, last trip over it got around the ridges that he was "carrying" (he's a club member who will remain nameless) and he got swamped with orders and ended up carting back around 15 kilos  - AFAIK he had no trouble with customs on that occasion. 

You can get them in half kilo blocks I believe.


----------



## DJR (18/6/12)

iamozziyob said:


> anyone know how much you can lug back in a bag through Customs?
> 
> Im headed over there next week and am thinking I can snap up some and fill a bag to bring back?
> 
> Yob



Pellets OK just remember you need to apply for an import permit (about $150 or so from memory) for the importation of flowers from NZ

ED: http://www.aqis.gov.au/icon32/asp/ex_casec...;LogSessionID=0 - Pellets are covered under the standard worldwide pellets importation which does not require the permit


----------



## NikoBrew (28/6/12)

Jay Cee said:


> Being reluctant to buy small 100g quantities, I have been searching for somewhere to get 1kg each of Citra & Motueka for a price better than homebrew retail. It appears that NZ hops are not common with USA wholesalers. Any ideas?
> 
> Hopco have both, but they only deal in 5kg lots.



If you don't mind my asking do you know if they ship to the states? No US wholesalers have any New Zealand Nelson Sauvin and I would be interested in getting more of that too (I have a small amount so it's just in 2oz packs for $5.50/each limited to 8 packs per customers and it's going quick). Thanks!


Also, thanks for the feedback on this thread we greatly appreciate it and love our Aussie customers  Cheers!


----------



## rehab (28/6/12)

NikoBrew said:


> If you don't mind my asking do you know if they ship to the states? No US wholesalers have any New Zealand Nelson Sauvin and I would be interested in getting more of that too (I have a small amount so it's just in 2oz packs for $5.50/each limited to 8 packs per customers and it's going quick). Thanks!
> 
> 
> Also, thanks for the feedback on this thread we greatly appreciate it and love our Aussie customers  Cheers!



Maybe contact NZ Hops as I am in NZ and a lot of the NZ shops are out again of Sauvin also. Otherwise make contact with Brewshop.co.nz and enquire but they also probably deal with NZ Hops direct.


----------



## Malted (28/6/12)

NikoBrew said:


> If you don't mind my asking do you know if they ship to the states? No US wholesalers have any New Zealand Nelson Sauvin and I would be interested in getting more of that too (I have a small amount so it's just in 2oz packs for $5.50/each limited to 8 packs per customers and it's going quick). Thanks!


New Zealand has legislation to govern the sale of it's hops. *Nzhops.co.nz is your only option to get straight to the source*. They list that they sell 5, 20 and 25kg bags of T90 pellets. Is that to your liking? http://www.nzhops.co.nz/products/pellets.html 

T90 pellets = 5, 20, 25kg bags
Cone hops = 135 kg of baled cone hops or 15kg minivac pockets (or 3 x 5kg). 


Read the paragraphs below, specifically the bit in red. The last sentance (in green) will be of importance to our American friends. 


_"The New Zealand Hop Marketing Board is a statutory body set up under the *Hop Marketing Regulations 1939* and amendments.

_*FUNCTIONS AND RESPONSIBILITIES*

_The Board handles the marketing and promotes the sales of all hops grown in New Zealand. The New Zealand Hop Marketing Board's functions are to regulate and control the marketing of hops in New Zealand and overseas. *All hops produced in New Zealand are handled for the Board by New Zealand Hop Products Ltd*, a public company in which every hop grower is a shareholder. This Company tests, grades and cool stores the hops as they are sent in by growers. The majority of the hops are then pelleted. The Board negotiates each year with brewers for their requirements and arranges export contracts for the balance of the crop after reserving a small percentage to be packeted for home brewing. The Board has its own Export Director who travels overseas arranging export contracts."
_
From: New Zealand Hop Marketing Board: http://www.justice.govt.nz/publications/gl...ard-new-zealand 


New Zealand Hop Products Ltd = nzhops.co.nz

*Contact them. CASE CLOSED. *


----------



## jaytee (28/6/12)

They've gone right off retail sales, check http://nzhops.co.nz/nz_retailers.html

It'll direct you to homebrew shops in New Zealand and further down the page to Craftbrewer


----------



## NikoBrew (28/6/12)

Thanks folks, I'll look more into this. Past 2am here, time for bed, cheers!


----------



## thenymang (13/11/12)

I know it's an old thread, but thought I'd add my experiences. I took a trip to Nelson recently and toured the Motueka hop gardens. On the way back into town, I asked to stop off at the NZ Hops HQ.

Speaking to the lady at the desk, she said they were shying away from the homebrew market because it was too small. Their only client was Ross at Craftbrewer. Despite that, they sold me 100g bags over the counter at the reception desk (same packaging as in the picture earlier in this thread). The larger volumes were incredibly cheap, per gram, compared to the 100g bags, which were already really cheap $5.00NZD. I brought back only 400grams total, regrettably, due to space.

No troubles coming back into Australia - the customs guy understood immediately what hop pellets were and waved us right through. The NZ Hops lady did print me a customs certification document however, just in case I ran into any trouble.

The hop growers won't sell direct as it undermines the strength of the co-operative, so NZ Hops is the only place to purchase.


----------



## Paul H (13/11/12)

thenymang said:


> The hop growers won't sell direct as it undermines the strength of the co-operative cartel, so NZ Hops is the only place to purchase.


----------



## Malted (13/11/12)

Malted said:


> _*All hops produced in New Zealand are handled for the Board by New Zealand Hop Products Ltd*, a public company in which every hop grower is a shareholder. _



I get what you are saying Paul but it really is a co-operative. If only more Australian and New Zealand agricultural producers could be price makers instead of price takers then the agricultural industry would be faring a lot better. Don't you think that more money to the producers is better than the middle men stuffing their wallets? Good on them I say.


----------



## Mas (11/1/13)

punkin said:


> We can get NZ hops in Aus through Ellerslie ect cheaper than the homebrewers there can get them.
> 
> I have a mate over there who told me so last week after looking at some aussie prices.



Hi, new to this site and home brewing - interested in getting some different N.Z hops - have accessed some through craftbrewer but was after Riwaka? Can anyone help?


----------



## hsb (11/1/13)

I think you're fresh out of luck for D Saaz (Riwaka)
http://www.ahb.com.au/forum/index.php?showtopic=62720

I'd try out some different NZ hops if you're relatively new to them and brewing, plenty of other delicious options that will be cheaper and easier to source.


----------



## Yob (11/1/13)

Mas said:


> Hi, new to this site and home brewing - interested in getting some different N.Z hops - have accessed some through craftbrewer but was after Riwaka? Can anyone help?



Put your name on the reserve list in the topic linked above, (and have a read) if there is sufficient supply you will be included, where abouts are you?


----------



## Batz (11/1/13)

jaytee said:


> They've gone right off retail sales, check http://nzhops.co.nz/nz_retailers.html
> 
> It'll direct you to homebrew shops in New Zealand and further down the page to Craftbrewer




Some years ago I would buy many of my hops from there at great prices, all of a sudden it all stopped. <_< 

Batz


----------



## Mas (12/1/13)

hsb said:


> I think you're fresh out of luck for D Saaz (Riwaka)
> http://www.ahb.com.au/forum/index.php?showtopic=62720
> 
> I'd try out some different NZ hops if you're relatively new to them and brewing, plenty of other delicious options that will be cheaper and easier to source.


Thanks -will do - have tried organic Rakau and loved them but they are out of stock at moment.


----------



## Mas (12/1/13)

Yob said:


> Put your name on the reserve list in the topic linked above, (and have a read) if there is sufficient supply you will be included, where abouts are you?


Sorry to sound such a goose but can't find "link" to read and add name to. I am computer literate but I hate to admit this is the first forum/blog I have used. I have a lot to learn and no better way than to liason with fellow brewers!! I live in Koonwarra, South Gippsland, Vic.


----------



## rehab (12/1/13)

Mas said:


> Sorry to sound such a goose but can't find "link" to read and add name to. I am computer literate but I hate to admit this is the first forum/blog I have used. I have a lot to learn and no better way than to liason with fellow brewers!! I live in Koonwarra, South Gippsland, Vic.



http://www.ahb.com.au/forum/index.php?show...62720&st=40

Third Page just add your name mate


----------



## Mas (14/1/13)

Thanks very much. Sorry took so long to acknowledge but have had a bit of trouble navigating round site since been updated. :unsure: Clicked on link but says "oops" bla bla - not recognised. never mind will keep trying :blink:


----------



## bum (14/1/13)

This one, Mas. http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/62720-riwaka-d-saaz-supplier/


----------



## bum (14/1/13)

This one, Mas. http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/62720-riwaka-d-saaz-supplier/


----------



## Mas (14/1/13)

stillinrehab said:


> http://www.ahb.com.au/forum/index.php?show...62720&st=40
> 
> Third Page just add your name mate


Thanks mate. Sorry to take so long to acknowledge - had a bit of trouble navigating around site :wacko: Thanks for link but when I click on it - tells me "can't find" etc etc. Never mind will continue to try.


----------

